# Happy (belated) Gotcha day to Newt!



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Yesterday marked the 2nd anniversary of Newt walking into my life. So, happy Gotcha day to my sweet girl!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day beautiful Newt!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day, the best day of all!!:2kitties


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day!
I love that picture of Newt; she looks so relaxed with you doing finger-to-paw touches while quietly day dreaming of delightful cat-fantasies! Lol.;-)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Awww, Happy Gotcha day!!!

A day like that deserves a can of tuna!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Happy gotcha day, Mama Newt. You picked a great home.

I just reread the thread "the story of Newt", which is a great read by itself. Congrats on your beautiful cats, Tezster.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

On behalf of Newt, thanks for all the well wishes - I will pass all the messages on to her


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy Belated Gotcha day Newt


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy gotcha day to beautiful Mama Newt and her look-alike seal pup son! :2kitties


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Very belated, but just as sincere happy gotcha day! What a sweetie she is.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Topping off the Newt love! Happy gotcha day!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Another "Happy Gotcha Day!!" wish, for Newt, Beautiful Girl!! 
Sharon


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day, Newt!
I love that photo! If you look at her eyes, it looks like the reflection of a tv blue glow. The little paw holding your finger for the "aw" factor lol, but it looks as if it might be a scary movie she's watching. lol 
Probably not, but this is what my mind comes up with, looking at that photo.

And I agree with NebraskaCat. I can still remember that post, Newt's story was one of the most interesting I've read.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I remember the story of Newt walking into your life. No doubt it was all meant to be. Happy anniversary Newt. And you got the bonus package with Newton


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy gotcha day Newt! Looks like she couldn't be happier


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks again, everyone - Newt's definitely a sweet pea. To this day, I still think that she must've been a house pet at some point in her life, or she happened to be one of the most well-behaved stray cat on the planet (her little boy Newton is another story).


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ha ha, naughty Newton. I believe he will calm down.....in another year. Stephano, who looks identical to your babies, I thought would never calm down. I believe he would still climb curtains if he could pull his large behind up them, and he is still VERY playful. But he is about 2 1/2, by our best guess, and he has really calmed down so much from what he was when he was younger. He still gets into trouble, but nothing compared to his daily antics. There is hope for Newton yet! Enjoy his silliness while it lasts


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope you're right, Lee Ann.

Newton turns two next week, so I'll have to compare notes with you again a few more months down the road


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day to Newt, my pretty baby girl! I LOVE YOU!


----------

